# Photos



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I wasn't sure exactly where to put this so here it is. My dad is an avid puzzle geek. Over the winter he found a company that makes puzzles from photos you submit. It's pricey, I think he paid over $60 for a 1000+ piece puzzle but it's something he enjoys doing and plans on framing the puzzle to hang in his office. I said something a while back about making a puzzle from a picture of a frame comb covered in bees. We both think it would be an exceptionally difficult puzzle because of the lack of different colors and contrast and you'd have to go solely on the shape of the puzzle piece and the orientation of the stripes on the bees abdomens. Anyone have some pictures that would make a good puzzle? Post em up here.


----------

